

Dropping jQuery UI, and Refactoring Backbone.js Views - bdunn
https://planscope.io/blog/2012/07/12/dropping-jquery-ui-and-refactoring-backbone-js-views

======
vladikoff
How did this even get to the front page of HN....

~~~
michaelbuckbee
It's an interesting case study from a real world perspective: "I did A+B+C
with the best intentions, after a while it got slow so I did X+Y+Z to fix it."

------
heretohelp
This post can be summarized as:

"I wrote shitty code, t'was slow, then I fixed it. No longer quite as slow."

Same level of detail/usefulness too.

HN is officially the collective unfiltered RSS feed of a gaggle of aspiring
bloggers, wantrepreneurs and assorted startups.

